# SNAKE PROOF NEST BOX



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*With snakes taking the eggs, I have been collecting the duck eggs as they are laid. Now what? The incubator isn't big and it's full. I gave two bantams duck eggs to hatch. I'd like the ducks to hatch their own eggs, but that's not possible at this time. I dislike collecting the eggs as it means the ducks will keep laying and laying and laying.*

*Anyone have an idea for a duck nest box that has a prayer of not being invaded by snakes? If the nest were off the ground, that would help, but I don't see a way for the ducks (ground dwellers) to use a nest higher up. If the snakes came only at night it would be easy enough to make nest boxes that can be closed for the night, but as it is, the nest would have to be open until they lay and then closed until the next day. I just don't see that working well for the long term. Please, any ideas-share.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *With snakes taking the eggs, I have been collecting the duck eggs as they are laid. Now what? The incubator isn't big and it's full. I gave two bantams duck eggs to hatch. I'd like the ducks to hatch their own eggs, but that's not possible at this time. I dislike collecting the eggs as it means the ducks will keep laying and laying and laying.
> 
> Anyone have an idea for a duck nest box that has a prayer of not being invaded by snakes? If the nest were off the ground, that would help, but I don't see a way for the ducks (ground dwellers) to use a nest higher up. If the snakes came only at night it would be easy enough to make nest boxes that can be closed for the night, but as it is, the nest would have to be open until they lay and then closed until the next day. I just don't see that working well for the long term. Please, any ideas-share.*


That is a tough one Dan, those snakes can get about anywhere. Hopefully someone will have some experience or ideas, I'm sure it is a common enough issue.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is a tough one Dan, those snakes can get about anywhere. Hopefully someone will have some experience or ideas, I'm sure it is a common enough issue.


*The biggest issue for me is that the ducks NOT keep laying and laying. I have no wish for any of my birds to be like egg producing chickens that are burned out in a couple years. I've had hens a decade old that continued to lay.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This might not help if you have trees overhead but one of the Silkie breeders in TX kept finding rattlesnakes around her bird pens that were chain link dog pens. One time she forgot to pick up some of the plastic bird netting just outside of a pen just laying in a pile and found a dead rattlesnake wound up in it. I had the same thing with garter snakes with the loose netting.

My Guineas weren't a problem around it. Don't know about other species.

The only other idea is hardware cloth which is so expensive. Especially right now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> *This might not help if you have trees overhead* but one of the Silkie breeders in TX kept finding rattlesnakes around her bird pens that were chain link dog pens. One time she forgot to pick up some of the *plastic bird netting* just outside of a pen just laying in a pile and found a dead rattlesnake wound up in it. I had the same thing with garter snakes with the loose netting.
> 
> My Guineas weren't a problem around it. Don't know about other species.
> 
> The only other idea is hardware cloth which is so expensive. Especially right now.


*I don't understand the connection between overhead and bird netting; which I have a lot of.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dropping out of the trees kind of thing. Although it probably wouldn't happen nearly as often as coming from the ground. 

Take the bird netting, unroll it all the way, then wad it up loosley and lay around the coop. You might want extra to lay across the doors once they're up for the night. You don't want it too tight or they won't get caught up in it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I'll give it a try and just assume there are more snakes. Thank you.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do a test pen and not all of them yet. You want to know if any of the birds are going to be fools and get caught up in it. Like I said, it was never a problem with the Guineas. But they're Guineas.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I use it a lot here with no problem but the very young; the netting is a death sentence to the ducklings. There are no small ducklings out in the yard so no problem. I think I'll put a wad of the stuff where I caught the two snakes; the muscovy nest.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that I've said something, I hope it works for you and doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No matter. I know the issues and I'll put the netting in place after they're done laying, close the shed door, then in the evening it's open the door and pick up the netting. There's only three birds that will be inside when the netting is down and they're brooding eggs so I doubt there's anything to worry about. This still doesn't solve the problem of where the ducks can safely nest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't they nest in the coop?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't they nest in the coop?


Mine do not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That really is a problem then. 

See I know only what you all teach me about ducks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I typed this yesterday, but didn't click on "Post reply".

*Yes, a very old building that needs to be replaced. Can rat snakes climb? I'm thinking no. If not, I think the building could be overhauled to keep snakes out; maybe.

The ducks have been hogging all the food, so this morning,I put the feed for the chickens up higher. It took about 5 seconds for Betty and Boop to fly up and get the food. OK, so muscovys can nest off the ground. Betty is tame enough that if I put her nest up and show her where and how when it's time for her to lay, she might get the idea. This won't work with the call duck; strictly a ground nester and just too stupid to teach.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, they can. I don't know if I have the pics of it on this computer. One night I was watching TV when movement outside the window caught my attention. Nearly five feet off the ground, with no trees or shrubs there was a four foot snake crawling up the window. It was after a bird nest on the outside of my porch.

That's up a straight vinyl siding wall.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

WOW, I knew some snakes went up trees, but vinyl siding!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was a shock and it was after dark. I went out and knocked the snake down. A little bit later it was back up crawling across the top of the window. 

I checked, I don't have the pic on this computer. This has been a pain in the neck. A lot of my sutff is in Photobucket and it's changed a lot since then. 

Let's see what happens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*How cool is that! You'd think, I thought, they'd need more to grip, but I don't see a heavy rat snake being able to do that. I certainly could be wrong! We shall see. I have had nests high up get raided. There was always something to climb up. For Betty's nest I plan on making a shelf on the bare wall; no legs to wrap around. One wall of the turkey shed is the metal siding of the back wall of the garage. I don't think they will be able to climb on that. I suppose the snake could drop down from the ceiling, so I'll cross my fingers that rat snakes are stupid.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes, they can. I don't know if I have the pics of it on this computer. One night I was watching TV when movement outside the window caught my attention. Nearly five feet off the ground, with no trees or shrubs there was a four foot snake crawling up the window. It was after a bird nest on the outside of my porch.
> 
> That's up a straight vinyl siding wall.


Wow!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow! What kind of snakes?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I looked up how to get rid of snakes and it said something like Another option is to soak a rug in ammonia and place it in an unsealed bag near any areas inhabited by *snakes* to deter them *away*. Vinegar: Vinegar is effective at repelling *snakes* near bodies of water including swimming pools. Pour white vinegar around the perimeter of any body of water for a natural *snake* repellent. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I looked up how to get rid of snakes and it said something like Another option is to soak a rug in ammonia and place it in an unsealed bag near any areas inhabited by *snakes* to deter them *away*. Vinegar: Vinegar is effective at repelling *snakes* near bodies of water including swimming pools. Pour white vinegar around the perimeter of any body of water for a natural *snake* repellent. Hope this was helpful!


You can't use the ammonia close to the birds. It will suffocate them. 

I wonder why the vinegar can only be used around water. Why couldn't it be put around a coop too? Although I doubt the effectiveness would last long.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You can't use the ammonia close to the birds. It will suffocate them.
> 
> I wonder why the vinegar can only be used around water. Why couldn't it be put around a coop too? Although I doubt the effectiveness would last long.


I'm wondering that too.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! What kind of snakes?


Six to seven foot rat snakes. I've tried vinegar and doesn't work.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Six to seven foot rat snakes. I've tried vinegar and doesn't work.


OMGOSH!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

It say's Calcium cyanide is a good *chemical* for *killing snakes* taking refuge in burrows, while there are several gases that sometimes work in fumigating dens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> OMGOSH!


*My wife and I went fishing this morning and when we got home, a bit ago, duck eggs I forgot to collect in our rush to be on the lake, were all gone.*
*
Actually, I do not want the snakes completely gone! I haven't seen a mouse or rat in a year. As long as they take just eggs I will continue catch and release of those I catch in the nests.*

*Kimmi isn't/wouldn't be thrilled at this decision; Oh well. I think she hates the rodents more...*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *My wife and I went fishing this morning and when we got home, a bit ago, duck eggs I forgot to collect in our rush to be on the lake, were all gone.*
> 
> *Actually, I do not want the snakes completely gone! I haven't seen a mouse or rat in a year. As long as they take just eggs I will continue catch and release of those I catch in the nests.*
> 
> *Kimmi isn't/wouldn't be thrilled at this decision; Oh well. I think she hates the rodents more...*


Wow! I'm so sorry the eggs were gone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That snake is very close. Somewhere in the buildings, the trees, under bedding, the roof.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That snake is very close. Somewhere in the buildings, the trees, under bedding, the roof.


Yes it is, has to be.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I figured that. I am wondering how many as I've caught two so far.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Might want to look so it doesn't start in on the little birds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Might want to look so it doesn't start in on the little birds.


I already have, but the shed is old with plenty of places for a snake to get in; another job that needs to be done quick.


----------

